# Coil Spring Orientation



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi All,

I am installing new rear factory coil springs on a B13. These will be installed on KYB GR2's. I can't tell which way is the top of the spring (one end of the spring does not have a flat coil end). One end has a plastic cap on the coil on one end and the other end has some pink paint marks on it. The spring looks like it can be seated either way, but I just want to be sure. Thank you.

ASG


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

take a close look at the ends of the spring and see which one fits best in the lower spring perch.


----------

